

Unofficial Demake Port Of Super Smash Bros Arrives On TI-83/84 Calculators - LCDninja
http://www.retrocollect.com/News/unofficial-demake-port-of-super-smash-bros-arrives-on-ti-8384-calculators.html

======
ChuckMcM
Love it. The TI Calculator scene reminds me of the 4k demoscene, or more
specifically any group who push the limits of what is perceived to be possible
within a hard limit of resource, compute cycles, and time. I find it some of
the most inspiring work out there.

~~~
agumonkey
Will there be a movement to go back to constrained system to bring back the
fun ? I got more 'wow' from this than from Assassin's Creed Unity. Weird.

~~~
lbotos
I mean, a lot of indie game designers are into that:

retro graphics

simple mechanics

etc.

~~~
agumonkey
Not only this, which I love, but deep machine constraints too.

------
bane
The TI Calculator scene is one of these cool scenes that's both vibrant and
well organized.

Some fantastic low-end hacking going on there, from software to hardware.

More here. [http://www.ticalc.org/](http://www.ticalc.org/)

~~~
gioele
> The TI Calculator scene is one of these cool scenes that's both vibrant and
> well organized.

This is what you get when you have a very stable reference hardware and
software platform plus a continuous influx of new young users with smart
minds.

~~~
ibrahima
Right, I think the basic hardware has not changed in 20+ years. It's a pretty
weird situation. Although I kind of feel like they should get with the times
and produce better hardware given the ridiculous prices they still charge, it
leads to a really interesting community.

------
geori
The speed of that dynamic scaling sprite routine is ridiculous. I'm very
impressed. I've written 4x4, 8x8, 12x12 and 16x16 sprite routines on the 83,
but had never considered dynamic scaling. My hat's off to Hayleia and Badja.

------
JoshTheGeek
I'm sure my math teacher would love me playing this in class. It's amazing
what you can do with just a calculator.

~~~
anonova
Even sneakier, the TI-89, 92, and V200 have a full-fledged Gameboy emulator
[1]. It's pretty amazing.

[1]:
[http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/369/36950.html](http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/369/36950.html)

~~~
voltagex_
Which one would you recommend if I want to develop, rather than calculate?

~~~
acjohnson55
I would pick the latest TI-84 model. Z80 assembly is significantly simpler
than 68k, and the hardware is simpler too. And as you can see, you can still
get some pretty incredible results.

------
kclay
Man I remember typing in program code line by line before I got the connector
to sync programs.

------
CometLord
Same group who did the Pokemon conversion, amazing.

